# Brownell's new Astro Flight



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*astro flight*

I am waiting also.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Keep us posted if you find out. Always looking to find a better string material if it is offered.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Joe over at Wicked1 Strings posted this up last week about it:




909bowsniper said:


> This is a new product offered by Brownell (Astro Flight)
> We will be carrying all colors of Astro Flight around the first of the year.
> 
> They (Brownell)have released the following information on it…
> ...




I am very excited for this to hit the market.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

What Brownell has told me...as a string maker you will really like it...minimal strech on the build...and as a shooter you will love it...we will soon see.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I know I am thrilled to shoot it when it comes out! I definitely will be ordering it as soon as its available.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Any idea when it will be available?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sometime in January, I believe.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I wonder if they will have it at the ATA show? It must be about the same size as 452X but would like to see something on what it is made out of. Am definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> I wonder if they will have it at the ATA show? It must be about the same size as 452X but would like to see something on what it is made out of. Am definitely going to give it a try.


I have already place my order, yesterday with Brownell, and was told delivery would be sometime between XMas and New Years...I ordered all colors...


and, I think they will have it at the ATA


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Any idea when it will be available?


You can place your order right now with Brownell...however shipping is about 2 weeks out


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

909bowsniper said:


> You can place your order right now with Brownell...however shipping is about 2 weeks out


thanks for the heads up...curious if it is in the same ballpark as 452 or xcel?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> thanks for the heads up...curious if it is in the same ballpark as 452 or xcel?


Cost wise cheaper that Xcel and 452X

Strength wise it is supposed to be stronger that Xcel and 452X...

I guess we will see pretty soon how it performs for ourselves.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Gotta get some and try myself


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Got mine ordered, but will be after the first of the year as I was told...


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone know the blend and materials used in the astro?


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

I asked Brownell what the composition of the Astroflite is and was told that it is made from 100% HMPE, and that it is not a blended material.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone have anything to report on this material yet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Anyone have anything to report on this material yet?


Joe at Wicked1 strings is really liking it, says it super quiet on the shot and had zero peep rotation when he put it on. So far he is very happy with it and says it is preforming as Brownell said it would.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Is it faster than 452x or Xcel?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Not sure on the speed, I don't know how much gain but I don't think you will gain a ton of speed from switching to it. It is just a quieter, more durable materail that is not supposed to stretch.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

It is faster than anything how there. The test results are 5 feet a second faster. And you are right the shot is softer.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have built a few sets with it, it is great!!and yes a increase in speed.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xcel01 said:


> It is faster than anything how there. The test results are 5 feet a second faster. And you are right the shot is softer.


I'm hearing (although I haven't tried it yet) that the diameter of Astroflight is quite a bit larger than Xcel, more in the range of D75. A 20 strand string, as recommended, would be quite heavy if this is true. 

Is this true?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

EPLC said:


> I'm hearing (although I haven't tried it yet) that the diameter of Astroflight is quite a bit larger than Xcel, more in the range of D75. A 20 strand string, as recommended, would be quite heavy if this is true.
> 
> Is this true?


Yes very true....where you would build a 24 strand, you will now build 20's...
breaking strength per strand is 106#, no problem on the 20's

I have it on my Accomplice...in a 6 shot average it was registering 4fps faster than the Xcels that were on there.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

909bowsniper said:


> Yes very true....where you would build a 24 strand, you will now build 20's...
> breaking strength per strand is 106#, no problem on the 20's
> 
> I have it on my Accomplice...in a 6 shot average it was registering 4fps faster than the Xcels that were on there.


A 20 strand string with the thickness of D75 would have to be pretty big, would it not? Brownell recommends 16 strands for D75, not 20. It also recommends 20 for Xcel, not 24. I find it hard to believe that a string that would be .015" or more larger diameter could be faster. Help me with this???


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

So most people say it's faster than Xcel, but how does it compare to 8125? The one thing I don't like about Brownell products is that they don't offer any materials in 1/8# spools like BCY does. I build two color strings so buying two 1/4# spools adds up quick. If Brownell would start selling the 1/8 size I'd start buying them. -Chris


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bowhunterprime said:


> So most people say it's faster than Xcel, but how does it compare to 8125? The one thing I don't like about Brownell products is that they don't offer any materials in 1/8# spools like BCY does. I build two color strings so buying two 1/4# spools adds up quick. If Brownell would start selling the 1/8 size I'd start buying them. -Chris


Check again on the 1/8 lb. I bought 1/8 lb spools in two colors to just try it. Very impressive to say the least.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

Recurves 16 strands
Compounds 16 strand for string and 18 to 20 for the cable


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xcel01 said:


> Recurves 16 strands
> Compounds 16 strand for string and 18 to 20 for the cable


That sounds about right even though Brownell recommends 20. So what is the difference between Astroflight and D75? They look to be the same?


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

The Astro Flight has been enhanced. The Astro Flight preformance is so superior it can in no way be compared to the D75 only to say that it is the same diameter.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Astro Flight*

The Astro Flight has been enhanced. The Astro Flight preformance is so superior it can in no way be compared to the D75 only to say that it is the same diameter.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xcel01 said:


> The Astro Flight has been enhanced. The Astro Flight preformance is so superior it can in no way be compared to the D75 only to say that it is the same diameter.


Just trying to understand the differences. They are both published to be 100% HMPE (Dyneema? Spectra?) and they are the same diameter. Are you saying this is a process improvement?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Just trying to understand the differences. They are both published to be 100% HMPE (Dyneema? Spectra?) and they are the same diameter. Are you saying this is a process improvement?


Yes, the process has been improved..(Dyneema)has been enhanced....once you work with product you will see just how great this product really is.It may only be me but i have used 452x,excel and this and i will not be switching.If I was you I would call sharon at Brownell and she will answer all your ? she is a great to talk with and knows her stuff.


----------



## PDX28 (May 26, 2008)

Right now, I have 24 strands on my string (BCY 452x), so 20 strands of the Astro would be the same? Correct me if I'm wrong.

Will get my new string and cables this weekend, so I have plenty of time to check the Astroflight out.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

EPLC said:


> That sounds about right even though Brownell recommends 20. So what is the difference between Astroflight and D75? They look to be the same?





PDX28 said:


> Right now, I have 24 strands on my string (BCY 452x), so 20 strands of the Astro would be the same? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Will get my new string and cables this weekend, so I have plenty of time to check the Astroflight out.


I was using 24 with 452x, built a 20 strand AT and it was kinda big, I'm going to try 16. But I'm loving this stuff so far.


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

*20 strands*

I'll check it out, I know they say the breaking strength is 106 lbs per strand vs only about 70 for the 452xs. Brownell is recommending 20 strands, but I'll see how the nock fit is ............It shouldn't matter on the cables.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*ANyone have pics how this stuff lays up*

Or pics of a string built with it...Whats the finished diameter look like


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

If you go to my thread in the manufacturing section and look for my money maker.I put the astro on that bow,in my opinion it is very close to 22 strands 452x (i used 16) on that bow and does have a breaking point 128 lbs per strand...


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

if thats the case then 16 strands of astro is stronger than 24 of 452x..


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

petrey10 said:


> if thats the case then 16 strands of astro is stronger than 24 of 452x..


Correct!!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

seems like a win win situation if you can squeeze out a few FPS....


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I just ordered 4 spools to check out

How about peep stability...Usally less strands = less stability....

How is the peep rotation with this stuff

Tom


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> I just ordered 4 spools to check out
> 
> How about peep stability...Usally less strands = less stability....
> 
> ...


Who did you order it from?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> I just ordered 4 spools to check out
> 
> How about peep stability...Usally less strands = less stability....
> 
> ...


peep rotation is not a issue!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Brownell*



fletched said:


> Who did you order it from?


Im a dealer


----------

